#ubuntu-ph 2011-06-14
<shichemt> eullouuuuuuuuuuuu
<mondass> golna elsallem
<k3nz0> atmark, hello
<k3nz0> regdin
<shichemt> locobot_1: tji tchayéch?
<mondass> locobot_1, chicha ebdinar en5alsouk 3ala chahriN?
<k3nz0> rEnr3n, hello MootBot  purserj six519_ stjohnmedrano Terminus ubuntulo1 zakame epal cyberjames butiki 
<k3nz0> hey guys
<shichemt> louléd nsodmou 3ala room #ubuntu-de ?
<shichemt> m3abiya
<k3nz0> go
#ubuntu-ph 2011-06-15
<zakame> hello
<rEnr3n> hi :)
* zakame changed the topic of #ubuntu-ph to: http://ubuntu-ph.org || http://ph.ubuntuforums.org || https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team || http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph || Ubuntu 11.04 out: http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-transforms-your-pc-experience || Natty Release Party: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/148/detail/
* zakame changed the topic of #ubuntu-ph to: http://ubuntu-ph.org || http://ph.ubuntuforums.org || https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team || http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph || Ubuntu 11.04 out: http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-transforms-your-pc-experience || Natty Release Party: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/1022/detail/
<zakame> hehehe
#ubuntu-ph 2011-06-17
<asorcales> mga sir
<rEnr3n> hello po asorcales
<asorcales> helo po panu ba mag member sa ubuntu phil?
<rEnr3n> eto po siguro http://ubuntu-ph.org/node/7
<rEnr3n> pero hindi ko pa natry yan
<asorcales> cge po
<asorcales> tnx po
#ubuntu-ph 2012-06-13
<onats> hey guys, im looking for a scrum/agile consultant. anyone know of one?
<zakame> hihi
<epal> hihi
<epal> oops, "hi hi" i mean
<Terminus-> o/
<Terminus-> mmm... PCX appears to have intel 330 SSDs listed at a somewhat reasonable price now.
<epal> dunno if it's just me, pero parang nakakatakot i-stalk si linus xD puro ata negative mga opinions nia 
<epal> or baka mostly lang hehe
<Terminus-> all i do in g+ is hit the +1 button. mostly.
<epal> ah hehe parang d naman pala totally negative si linus. sry nagkamali :D
<Terminus-> =P
<Terminus-> *sigh* maybe getting a mechanical keyboard wasn't such a good idea. i hate all other keyboards now and i don't like typing on them anymore.
 * epal can't live w/o keyboards xD
<epal> or baka keys lang siguro xD kahit touch tulad nung sa tron bsta may keys lang hehe
<Terminus-> rubber dome keyboards just feel mushy and weird to me now.
<zakame> red, blue, or black?
<Terminus-> zakame: blue!
<epal> laging nag cha-change ung colorscheme ko sa vim pero ung font d tlga xD
#ubuntu-ph 2012-06-14
<n1kn0k> hello?
<Terminus> ohai
<n1kn0k> may problema ako sa libreoffice eh. may makakasagot ba dito?
 * Terminus shrugs
<n1kn0k> yung clipart na-install ko pero hindi ko malaman kung paano i-organize by theme. naka-display siya by author/artist. ang hirap maghanap.
<Terminus> that's definitely something i can't answer.
<n1kn0k> how to organize clipart
<Terminus> n1kn0k: maybe #ubuntu or #libreoffice will be able to answer your questions.
<epal> aw, may makakbasa pa kaya nito? xD http://i.imgur.com/UJTU0.png
<Terminus> epal: readable here but the resolution is low.
<epal> ah ok. yep readable pero i think sasakit ung mga eyes if tumagal hehe lime din dati ung font ko kasu sumakit mata ko kaya balik ulit monaco xD
<Terminus> epal: bigger screen makes it readable. barely. XD
<Terminus> the font size i'm using for my terminal here is a lot bigger though.
<epal> lalaki kaya ung font if say ung reso is the same but ung screen mas malaki?
<epal> type ko sana ung pag render nung mac (based sa mga screenshots na nakita ko) kasu d ko mapa ganda ng ganun sa linux xD 
<Terminus> epal: it will be bigger.
<Terminus> epal: scale comparison --> http://i.imgur.com/StEsp.png
<Terminus> epal: the one in terminal is 16pt.
<epal> terminus din?
<Terminus> i mean the terminal in the vnc window. XD
<Terminus> yeah, terminus font.
<epal> heh, uu nga. mas malaki. maliit lang tlga ung lime i think. baka mas suitable sa malalaking screens
<Terminus> i feel stupid. i was clicking on the image, not the window. >_<
#ubuntu-ph 2012-06-17
<strong> ahemz..
<Terminus> o/
<strong> oi
<strong> \0
<Terminus> evening =)
<strong> kmusta Terminus ?
<strong> hehe.. good pm din :)
<Terminus> same old. trying to decide whether to sleep or not. you?
<strong> haha
<strong> me? oks lang din..
<strong> definitely not to sleep yet..
<strong> what's new?
<Terminus> nothing much really.
<strong> ahhh ok.. :)
<strong> same here..
<strong> :)
<Terminus> i've been listing the parts i need for my next upgrade. turns out it's a bit high. XD
<Terminus> i could drastically reduce it by removing the SSD though.
<strong> oh.. I took RH exam.. and fortunately passed it... not sure i've already mentioned this to you before..
<strong> ohh..
<strong> nice stuff.. :)
<Terminus> strong: which one? RHCSA or RHCE?
<strong> RHCSA --- i logged the wrong code on our sharepoint.. shoud be RHCE :(
<strong> the company is paying.. so.. it's oK :)
<Terminus> awww...
<Terminus> this reminds me, i should bug my boss about paying for my RHCSA, RHCE, and CCNA. XD
<strong> hehe..
<strong> oh haha.. 
<strong> yes.. you should...
<strong> that's the only new to me... 
<Terminus> i should get it done sooner rather than later. last thing i did was LPIC-2 last year.
<strong> ahhh nice!
<strong> LPIC  3 next... :)
<Terminus> haha. i think i'll stop at LPIC-2 and go with RHCSA, RHCE, and CCNA.
<strong> hehe..
<strong> yes.. :)
<strong> i've plans to take RHCE within this year.. but...... __too__busy___ :(
<Terminus> i'm on amazon right now looking at a book i should buy for the RH exams. XD
<strong> oh.. cool.
<strong> try to check out RH _objectives_ for RH* exams.
<Terminus> my boss accidentally bought me http://www.amazon.com/The-Linux-Programming-Interface-Handbook/dp/1593272200 but i haven't had time to read it. =|
<strong> haha.. programming! 
<Terminus> strong: i took the RH evaluation and it said i only need some minor review before taking the RHCE. =D
<strong> hmmm..
<Terminus> i'm probably gonna buy http://www.amazon.com/RHCSA-Linux-Certification-Study-Guide/dp/0071765654/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1339947821&sr=1-1&keywords=rhce just to hedge my bets.
<strong> nice..
<strong> make sure it's RH 6
<strong> the exam was different  from 5
<Terminus> yep. it's RH6. notice the new exam codes. =)
<Terminus> EX200 and EX300
<strong> ok..
<strong> and.. the exam isn't the same... _per_exam.
<Terminus> we'll see. =)
<strong> hehe.. kayang kaya mo yan!!!
<strong> ikaw pa!
<strong> after RCHE.. aim for RHCA :P
<Terminus> i'll buy the book first. we're mostly still stuck on centos 5 at work but anything new gets centos 6. =D
<Terminus> nah... RHCE is good enough. hehe
<strong> hehe.
<strong> there's actually no huge difference from 5 and 6
<Terminus> i also need to buy parts for my bialetti espresso maker. hehe
<strong> though, i thought systemd is already in RH6.
<strong> wow!
<Terminus> yeah... i still like centos 6 better though. mostly because the selinux utilities are nicer.
<strong> arrrg.. selinux... :( 
<strong> medyo bumabagal yung isa kong box... dahil sa SE..
<Terminus> haha. i've gotten used to it. audit2why, audit2allow, setsebool, and semanage are usually the only things i need.
<Terminus> really? i haven't noticed it.
<strong> yes....
<strong> well, the box is a PDC
<Terminus> oh, i have a new server arriving within the next few weeks. dell r410 with an X5675 proc and 32GB RAM. =D
<strong> nice nice!
<Terminus> i used windows as my domain controller. it's an MS tech so i'll stick with MS. samba 3.x DC is still stuck with NT4 domains and i'm not putting samba 4 alpha in production. =D
<strong> ahh..
<strong> oh well.. better than an HPuX/service guard issues :(
<Terminus> =|
<strong> feeling ko.. inutil ako pag yan ang mga issues ko.. hehe
<strong> are you familiar with metro cluster setup?
<strong> inter DC clusters..
<Terminus> nope, unless you're talking about multimaster domain controllers.
<strong> ah.. nah.. it's different..
<Terminus> i only use windows for group policies. XD
<strong> hehe..
<Terminus> well, group policies, WSUS, antivirus, and all the license servers the software we have require. >_<
<strong> hmm.. there's a separate team handling windows stuff in our organization.
<Terminus> stupid DRM...
<strong> hehe..
<strong> anyway..
<strong> when do you plan to take RH*?
<strong> and hey.. RHCE na kunin mo agad.
<strong> wag ka na mag RHCSA
<Terminus> sometime this year i guess.
<strong> RHCSA is part of RHCE... (requisite)
<strong> if you take RHCE... then first part of that is.. RHCSA (you need to pass)
<Terminus> isn't the RHCSA required? last i checked you still have to take RHCSA even if you've already passed RHCE.
<strong> it's required...
<strong> but.. it's part of the whole package :)
<strong> you can't take RHCE if you dont pass RHCSA.. 
<Terminus> yeah... i intend to take RHCE anyway. hehe
<strong> part of RHCE exam is RHCSA.... (first part)
<Terminus> i really should take it sometime this year.
<strong> so.. kong papasa ka sa RHCE... dalawa agad cert mo.
<strong> RHCE and RHCSA
<strong> if you pass RHCE.. but you passed RHCSA... you're still RHCSA
<strong> but... if you fail RHCSA... you won't be able to take RHCE..
<strong> if you pass RHCE ---- fail RHCE 
<strong> ang gulo.. haha
<strong> sorry
<Terminus> =)
<strong> rephrase... if you failed in RHCE.. but passed RHCSA... you'll still gain RHCSA cert.
<strong> but.. if you failed RHCSA... you'll not be able to move to RHCE.
<strong> isang araw lang lahat yan
<Terminus> yep. hopefully i'll pass in one go when i take it. i had to retake LPI 202 last year. =|
<strong> yakang yaka!
<strong> ;)
<Terminus> strong: you still there? where did you take the exam? IT Group?
<strong> yes.. still here..
<strong> micro genesis
<Terminus> strong: thanks. was just looking at micro genesis. more convenient. =)
<strong> yes.. at the heart of makati city :P
<strong> hehehe.
<Terminus> yep. walking distance. hehe
<strong> haha nice! :)
<Terminus> anyway, i'm gonna say good night now. =)
<strong> alright..
<strong> good night! 
<strong> ciao.
<Terminus> o/
#ubuntu-ph 2014-06-15
<deathkane> !uptime
<deathkane> !seen zip
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
#ubuntu-ph 2018-06-15
<mIk3_08> anyone here?
<mIk3_08> Thus Pilipinas is alive in ubuntu?
<mIk3_08> anyone here?
